# Silicone tires vs stock foam tires



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

1) I recently started running on my track 2 AFX G+ chassis. These came with original foam tires. While I know silicones perform better than rubber will silicones perform better than these?

2) I recently also started running Tyco 440x2. These also had rear abrasive soft rubber tires from the box - dont think its foam but it is textured like it. Will silicones do better?

3) A non tire issue... are AFX G+ brushes same as Tomy Turbo?

thank you


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, yes, no.


----------

